# Old Warhammer 40k SM models



## Chapter Master Khemri (Jan 27, 2009)

So guys I have been trying to find old warhammer 40k models, in case you couldn't tell by the title of the thread. What I'm mostly looking for is land speeders, and other space marines, 1st and 2nd edition, But any info on other old models would be great.


----------



## Snake40000 (Jan 11, 2010)

Your best best is ebay but even then....


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi
I do currently have a circa 1989 space marine libby that i was think of putting on ebay if your interested.

jimbob


----------



## crisissuitguy (Jan 8, 2010)

Rhinos, people hate the old rhinos. At a bazaar bazaar my friend got three of the old rhinos for 5 bucks. No one really likes the way they look but i don't really see a difference. So i would suggest asking other marines players by your store. Or eBay(TM) type websites.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

I have an unpainted metal space marine landspeeder and actually a couple 2nd ed marines sitting in a box being covered with dust if you're interested.


----------



## imperialdudes (Feb 25, 2008)

ive got an old metal landspeeder if your interested


----------



## connermck (Jun 17, 2010)

I own the original 1983 3rd edition warhammer 40k rulebook. It has loads of pictures of original models. Some are cool but others are crap such as the original ultramarine librarian it looks like a normal marine with a few scripts.



HERESY GROWS FROM IDLENESS!


----------



## Don_Keyballs (Jan 14, 2010)

I own I think 8 maybe 9 2nd edition terminators. They are barried in my old carring case.


----------

